# Panasonic rolling out 150" Plasma at CES



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/62940;_ylt=Ai8R1tRTiL3OXMNYFE0rKxwPMZA5


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I think you would need to beef up the wall that you "hang" it on and get a direct feed from the local power plant to feed it properly.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

What no Energy Star logo???   

Can't wait to roll up on a house in the hood that is worth less than the TV. :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

:new_Eyecr


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

OMFG !!!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This shot of the 103" is absolutely the worst CES pic I've ever seen (not scene).

:thats: !rolling :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

They're just trying to show their picture quality. :lol:
One silly inch....


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Th3eir newest space heater?:sure:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

They're moving in the wrong direction IMO. They need to give up on this foolish race to have the biggest and concentrate on being more energy efficient and better quality.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I would like to settle for better quality, lower price, and lower energy consumption. After all, I am not running a sports bar and grill.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'll definitely need a new wall.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll take this over a 150" plasma any day!

Get a 65 foot picture at a better resolution. I bet this is cheaper too.. :lol:

link:
http://bssc.sel.sony.com/BroadcastandBusiness/minisites/SXRD/pdfs/SRXR220R210ProdBroch.pdf


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'll definitely need a bigger new wall!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

That is only 6' tall and 11' wide (very roughly!). Not a problem.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

That Panny 150-incher _IS_ a wall! Add three more and I'd have
an additional room, but then they'd probably go up on my rent! :eek2:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Nick,

Don't forget the ceiling...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080107/ap_on_hi_te/gadget_show_panasonic_tv


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

With that you could see the difference between 720p, 1080i, 1080p, and anything better than that. Probably with that we could tell difference between mpeg4 locals and OTA broadcast.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And just when I thought I'd never fall out of love with that Sony 70" SXRD. Imagine watching sports on that baby, players would be bigger then in real life. I want it, I want it, I want it :icon_cry:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A little more info and pics at the following link.
http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/63717


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"This thing is monstrous" 



 [EnGadget]

"Worlds largest plasma tv" 



 [CoolGadgets]

"Can't wait to have it in my home." 



 [WIRED]

Shiny it is, tiny it's not! 



 [Shiny Shiny]


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd recommend the protection plan, and free shipping if you can get it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm going to wait until Woot.com has it with their $5.00 shipping.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

How in the name of God do you get it through the front door in the first place?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Leprechuan said:


> How in the name of God do you get it through the front door in the first place?


Pray!


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

I figured it out! It's so thin; you slip it in through the mail shot!


----------

